
Reactive Machine Learning Systems Book - jeffreysmith
I&#x27;m writing a book on reactive machine learning: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.manning.com&#x2F;books&#x2F;reactive-machine-learning-systems<p>It&#x27;s focused on the needs of data engineers building real world machine learning systems that need to stay responsive in the face of errors and changes in load. It uses some awesome tech like Scala, Spark, and Akka.<p>I&#x27;d love for you all to check it out, and provide me with feedback. You can use the discount code &quot;mlsmith2&quot; for 50% off.<p>You can find the first chapter here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;manning-content.s3.amazonaws.com&#x2F;download&#x2F;9&#x2F;f0caa1d-069c-4f84-94a4-af0070b04160&#x2F;Smith2_RMLS_MEAP_V01_ch1.pdf<p>I&#x27;ve also written a longer introduction to the book on Medium: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;data-engineering&#x2F;the-reactive-machine-learning-book-is-live-2eb5ff3d36ff<p>Here are several other resources that you could check out for more info on what I&#x27;m trying to do in writing about reactive machine learning.
My site on this overall project: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reactivemachinelearning.com&#x2F;
Some materials from recent talks I&#x27;ve given on reactive machine learning: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;skillsmatter.com&#x2F;skillscasts&#x2F;7038-lightning-talks-2
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.slideshare.net&#x2F;jsmith54&#x2F;collecting-ucertain-data-the-reactive-way
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=rBr34dTDQ88
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.slideshare.net&#x2F;jsmith54&#x2F;reactive-machine-learning-and-functional-programming<p>I&#x27;ll be answering any questions you might have here on HN, and in the Manning forums, if you end up buying the book.
======
jeffreysmith
Posting the links again (since HN doesn't allow links in text posts):

The book: [https://www.manning.com/books/reactive-machine-learning-
syst...](https://www.manning.com/books/reactive-machine-learning-systems)
Chapter 1: [https://manning-
content.s3.amazonaws.com/download/9/f0caa1d-...](https://manning-
content.s3.amazonaws.com/download/9/f0caa1d-069c-4f84-94a4-af0070b04160/Smith2_RMLS_MEAP_V01_ch1.pdf)
The Medium intro post: [https://medium.com/data-engineering/the-reactive-
machine-lea...](https://medium.com/data-engineering/the-reactive-machine-
learning-book-is-live-2eb5ff3d36ff) My site on this overall project:
[http://www.reactivemachinelearning.com/](http://www.reactivemachinelearning.com/)
Some materials from recent talks I've given on reactive machine learning:
[https://skillsmatter.com/skillscasts/7038-lightning-
talks-2](https://skillsmatter.com/skillscasts/7038-lightning-talks-2)
[http://www.slideshare.net/jsmith54/collecting-ucertain-
data-...](http://www.slideshare.net/jsmith54/collecting-ucertain-data-the-
reactive-way)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBr34dTDQ88](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBr34dTDQ88)
[http://www.slideshare.net/jsmith54/reactive-machine-
learning...](http://www.slideshare.net/jsmith54/reactive-machine-learning-and-
functional-programming)

